# كيف يجب أن تتصرف مع من تحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

* 
عندما تمشى مبتعدة عنك( إلحق بها)  


عندما تدفعك وتبعدك عنها ( امسك بها ولا تتركها)

عندما تطيل لسانها عليك ( قبلها وقل لها انك تحبها)


عندما تكون صامته ( اسألها ما المشكلة)

عندما تتجاهلك ( أعطها اهتمامك الكامل)


عندما تريد الابتعاد عنك قليلاً ( لاتوافقها الرأي)


عندما تراها في أسوأ حالاتها ( قل لها أنها جميلة)


عندما تراها تبكي ( أحضنها ولا تقل شيئا)

ً 
عندما تراها تمشي ( تربص لها قليلا ثم أحضنها فجأة من الخلف)


عندما تكون خائفة ( أحميها)


عندما تضع رأسها على كتفك ( أمل راسها قليلا وقبلها)


عندما تأخذ منك شيئاً عزيزا ( دعها تأخذه فلن يكون أعز منها)


عندما تمازحك ( مازحها وأضحكها)


عندما لاتجيب الهاتف لفترات طويلة ( أكد لها أن كل شئ على مايرام)



عندما تشك بك ( انسحب قليلا لتعطيها وقتا للتفكير)


عندما تقول أنك تعجبها ( فهي حقا تكن لك مشاعر اكبر مما قالت)


عندما تمسك يديك ( أمسك يديها وداعب أصابعها)


عندما تقول لك سرا ( أحتفظ به ولا تخبر به أحداً)


عندما تنظر إلى عينيك ( لاتلتفت حتى تلتفت هي)


عندما تفتقدك ( فهي تتألم من الداخل)


عندما تحطم قلبها ( الألم لن يزول بل سيستمر)



عندما تقول أن العلاقة انتهت ( فهي لازالت تريدك)



أبق على خط التليفون معها (حتى لو لم تقل شيئا)



عندما تغضب( احضنها بقوة ولا تتركها)

عندما تقول أن كل شئ على مايرام لا تصدقها (بل تحدث معها عن المشكلة)



أتصل بها في أول ساعة من يوم ميلادها( وقل لها أنك تحبها)



اتصل بها (قبل أن تنام وبعد ماتصحو من النوم)



عاملها كأنها كل شئ( مهم لك في الحياة)



مازحها ودعها( تمازحك)



ابق معها طوال الليل( عندما تكون مريضة)



شاهد معها فيلمها المفضل أو برنامجها المفضل( حتى لو كنت تعتقد انه غبي)



أعطها العالم


عندما تحس بالملل أو متضايقة( اخرج معها واجعلها تتسلى)



دعها تحس أنها مهمة لديك

قبلها تحت المطر


عندما تجري لك باكية ، أول سؤال تقوله لها ،( مين اللي زعلك حبيبتي؟)


هذا هو الحب الحقيقي *​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2009)

*الله يا رنووووووووش 
فعلا كلام بيجنن..
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2009)

ووكستااه مين اللى عنده صبر يعمل كداا اهو كله كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2009)

*ايه يا رنو الرومانسية الجامدة دى بس ياريتها موجووودة
دى شفتها عند نور ومهند وبس هههههههههههه​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 يناير 2009)

لو استطاعو الزوجين استخدام هذا الاسلوب فى التعامل سيكونان اسعد زوجين على الارض 

وسيستمر علاقتهم فى سعادة وحب حتى نهاية حياتهم على الارض 

ولكن لمن يلتزم ...


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

هو كلام رائع يا رنا
بس كله كده على الولد
البنت مش لازم برضه تعرف تتصرف ازاى

شكرا على الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يناير 2009)

*يا سلاااااااااام يا رنا لو كل الناس تعمل كده
كانت هتبقى الدنيا حاجة تانية
ميرسى رنووووو موضوع جمييييييييييل يا قمرة​*


----------



## هو ابوى (6 يناير 2009)

عندما تتجاهلك ( أعطها اهتمامك الكامل)


عندما تريد الابتعاد عنك

عندما تراها في أسوأ حالاتها [color=


عندما تراها تبكي [color="red"]( أحضنها ولا تقل شيئا)[/color]

ً 
عندما تراها تمشي ( تربص لها قليلا ثم أحضنها 

عندما تكون خائفة ( أحميها)


عندما تضع رأسها على كتفك ( أمل راسها

عندما تأخذ منك شيئاً عزيزا ( دعها تأخذه فلن يكون أعز منها)


عندما تمازحك ( مازحها وأضحكها)


عندما لاتجيب الهاتف لفترات طويلة ( أكد لها أن كل شئ على مايرام)



عندما تشك بك ( انسحب قليلا لتعطيها وقتا للتفكير)


عندما تقول أنك تعجبها ( فهي حقا تكن لك مشاعر اكبر مما قالت)


عندما تمسك يديك ( أمسك يديها وداعب أصابعها)


عندما تقول لك سرا ( أحتفظ به ولا تخبر به أحداً)


عندما تنظر إلى عينيك ( لاتلتفت حتى تلتفت هي)


عندما تفتقدك ( فهي تتألم من الداخل)


عندما تحطم قلبها ( الألم لن يزول بل سيستمر)



عندما تقول أن العلاقة انتهت ( فهي لازالت تريدك)



أبق على خط التليفون معها (حتى لو لم تقل شيئا)



عندما تغضب( احضنها بقوة ولا تتركها)

عندما تقول أن كل شئ على مايرام لا تصدقها (بل تحدث معها عن المشكلة)



أتصل بها في أول ساعة من يوم ميلادها( وقل لها أنك تحبها)



اتصل بها (قبل أن تنام وبعد ماتصحو من النوم)



عاملها كأنها كل شئ( مهم لك في الحياة)



مازحها ودعها( تمازحك)



ابق معها طوال الليل( عندما تكون مريضة)



شاهد معها فيلمها المفضل أو برنامجها المفضل( حتى لو كنت تعتقد انه غبي)



أعطها العالم


عندما تحس بالملل أو متضايقة( اخرج معها واجعلها تتسلى)



دعها تحس أنها مهمة لديك

قبلها تحت المطر


عندما تجري لك باكية ، أول سؤال تقوله لها ،( مين اللي زعلك حبيبتي؟)


هذا هو الحب الحقيقي [/size][/b][/center][/QUOTE]


----------



## هو ابوى (6 يناير 2009)

مرسى يا احلى فراشة  على احلى كلام وربنا يزيدك من الكلام الجميل دة وتفدينا كدة على طول اخوكى جون دة بعد ازنيك طبعا


----------



## هو ابوى (6 يناير 2009)

اسف رنا لسة راجع ومشفتش الاسم كويس


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله يا رنووووووووش
> فعلا كلام بيجنن..
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​*



*مرورك هو الاجمل حبيبتي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> ووكستااه مين اللى عنده صبر يعمل كداا اهو كله كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​



*خلينا متفائلين شوي يا ميرنا واذا عمل شوي من هدول بكون منيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ايه يا رنو الرومانسية الجامدة دى بس ياريتها موجووودة
> دى شفتها عند نور ومهند وبس هههههههههههه​*



*اكيد يا قمرتي موجودة بس مش عند كل الناس​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> لو استطاعو الزوجين استخدام هذا الاسلوب فى التعامل سيكونان اسعد زوجين على الارض
> 
> وسيستمر علاقتهم فى سعادة وحب حتى نهاية حياتهم على الارض
> 
> ولكن لمن يلتزم ...



*هادا شي اكيد شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *يا سلاااااااااام يا رنا لو كل الناس تعمل كده
> كانت هتبقى الدنيا حاجة تانية
> ميرسى رنووووو موضوع جمييييييييييل يا قمرة​*



*اهلا اهلا نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> هو كلام رائع يا رنا
> بس كله كده على الولد
> البنت مش لازم برضه تعرف تتصرف ازاى
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا قمر​



*من يعطي الحب سياخذ الحب بكل تاكيد​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> اسف رنا لسة راجع ومشفتش الاسم كويس



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## متيكو (6 يناير 2009)

كلام حلو بس مايصي ننطي هالاتمام الزايد كثير لمن نحب يعني لو تكون ثقيل احسن


----------



## هو ابوى (6 يناير 2009)

رنا الرب يبارك محبيتيك وبشكريك انيك قبلتى الاعتزار وياريت تقبلينى اخ ليك  وانتى هى من تستحق لقب ملكة الرمانسية


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> كلام حلو بس مايصي ننطي هالاتمام الزايد كثير لمن نحب يعني لو تكون ثقيل احسن



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> رنا الرب يبارك محبيتيك وبشكريك انيك قبلتى الاعتزار وياريت تقبلينى اخ ليك  وانتى هى من تستحق لقب ملكة الرمانسية



*شكرا على اللقب واكيد انت اخ الي بالمسيح*​


----------



## foba h (7 يناير 2009)

ايه كل الرومانسية دي
هو في كدة!!!!!!!!!!! 
اعتقد ان ده بردو جزء من احتياج هي بجد بس لعتقد انها مش هتلاقي كل الحب في عنفوانه ده


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

رنا بجد انتى انسانة جميلة ولى الشرف انيك قبلتينى ليكى اخ   ويا رب يعوضيك


----------



## rana1981 (8 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> ايه كل الرومانسية دي
> هو في كدة!!!!!!!!!!!
> اعتقد ان ده بردو جزء من احتياج هي بجد بس لعتقد انها مش هتلاقي كل الحب في عنفوانه ده



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يبارك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

*ايه الكلام والرومانسية الجامدين دول يا رنا

دة فى الافلام العربى القديمة وبس​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا رنا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 يناير 2009)

كلام جميل جداااااا يا رنا
واتمنى ان كل واحد فينا يعمل بالكلام دة مش بس الحبيبة وانما حتى الاصدقاء​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه الكلام والرومانسية الجامدين دول يا رنا
> 
> دة فى الافلام العربى القديمة وبس​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك يا قمر*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا رنا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كوكو على مرورك
نورررررررررررررت*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلام جميل جداااااا يا رنا
> واتمنى ان كل واحد فينا يعمل بالكلام دة مش بس الحبيبة وانما حتى الاصدقاء​


*
شكرا على مرورك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (1 يونيو 2011)

كلام رائع جدا


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

جميل يا رناااااااااا

معرفتش اقتبس ايه ولا ايه 
رووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## مسرة (2 يونيو 2011)

كلام واقعي و يحدث و ليس مستحيل لكن لا اعتقد ان هو الحب كله..هو فقط نتيجة للاحساس القوي الذي يعطيه الحب 
موضوع جميل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يونيو 2011)

اممممممممممممممم ميرسى كتير كلام جميل بس مين بيعمل كدا ياريت يكون دا موجود فعلا

ميرسى قمرنا يارنا ياعسل​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2011)

هو ابوى قال:


> رنا بجد انتى انسانة جميلة ولى الشرف انيك قبلتينى ليكى اخ   ويا رب يعوضيك



*شكرا اخي العزيز
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> كلام رائع جدا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اممممممممممممممم ميرسى كتير كلام جميل بس مين بيعمل كدا ياريت يكون دا موجود فعلا
> 
> ميرسى قمرنا يارنا ياعسل​



*شكرا يا حلوة 
نورررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> كلام واقعي و يحدث و ليس مستحيل لكن لا اعتقد ان هو الحب كله..هو فقط نتيجة للاحساس القوي الذي يعطيه الحب
> موضوع جميل



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> جميل يا رناااااااااا
> 
> معرفتش اقتبس ايه ولا ايه
> رووووووووووووووووعه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

هو يعمل دى كله وهى عملت اية لم تعمل شيئا انها انانية لاتريد تاخذ ولا تعطى


----------



## مسرة (6 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هو يعمل دى كله وهى عملت اية لم تعمل شيئا انها انانية لاتريد تاخذ ولا تعطى


 
ما اعتقدش كده يا حبيب
اكيد هي كمان هترجع و هتعطي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 يونيو 2011)

*تحفه جداااااااااااااااا بجد هو ده العقل فى الحب*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يونيو 2011)

*حلو خالص*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هو يعمل دى كله وهى عملت اية لم تعمل شيئا انها انانية لاتريد تاخذ ولا تعطى



*طول بالك شوي معليش
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *تحفه جداااااااااااااااا بجد هو ده العقل فى الحب*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> ما اعتقدش كده يا حبيب
> اكيد هي كمان هترجع و هتعطي



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

